# Stool Color



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, absolutely petrified. Stool color look somewhat pale yellowish in water. Freaked out, told husband. He told me to "get a sample" and then determine if it's that pale. I sanitarily got the sample out of the toilet and when I placed it into a plastic bag (not to be soooo disgusting but it was) it appeared dark dijon mustard color and wiped a little on toilet paper and it was BRIGHT yellow. So which do I believe what it looked like in the water (pale) or bright brownish outside immediately upon removal of toilet.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think either color is fine. It could be from foods you have eaten etc or just how your system interacted with them. Not a problem. What you would be concerned about is very dark and tar-like stool. (Unless you have eaten like Oreo's or taken Pepto.. both of those may cause dark sticky stools) I wouldn't worry.BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Light yellow isn't a problem.Other than the dark tarry stools the only other concern is if there is light with NO yellow or green to it. So like the putty color the old desktops used to come in before they came in several colors.As long as there is yellow or green that means you are releasing bile which is where all the yellow, green and brown in the stool comes from.Stool starts out yellow or greenish depending on what color your bile is at the time. Those yellow and green colored compounds are turned brown over time by some of the bacteria in the colon. It is not a problem if your stool comes out faster than the bacteria in there can change the color. Babies don't have any of those bacteria at all when they are born and it takes awhile for them to start having brown stools (baby poop gold is a pretty common description of the color you mentioned for your stools).


----------



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you Kathleen, I have read many a post of yours and I find you extremely knowledgeable. How did you learn so much about stool color? I am hoping it's not my gallbladder. Had u/s nothing found and last year when this all started had blood work and everything was perfect. Couldn't ask for better levels in anything. As a matter of fact my cholesterol was 102 and HDL was almost at highest level and triglycerids were very low. I believe that reduces my risk for gallstones. I have had severe reflux for over 1 1/2 years out of nowhere. I am EXTREMELY stressed so I am not sure if that plays a factor in this. Meds x2 of prilosec, protonix, aciphex ect.. do nothing but make it worse.


----------



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, I went to the GI for follow-up. He said yellow stools are NOT indicative of gallbladder issues. Grey and chalk color are plus if it got the that extent I would have signs of jaundice. He wants me to do a impedance test outpatient to get a definitive answer on what's going on with me and reflux. Here's hoping!!! Plus he gave me align.


----------

